# Texas perscription?



## ronnynator (Aug 10, 2011)

I live in Fort Worth texas and some how my friend has a medical marijuana card, he wont tell me what doctor he went to, he just tells me the dispensary he goes to is in austin texas... im down to make the drive if i could find a doctor to perscribe it. Also before anyone thinks i dont need the medication I have to take care of my sisters three year old who is autistic and ive been diagnosed with major depression and advanced ocd. My sister, who was murderd by some stupid fuck of a boyfriend(stephen keirsey Jr) in arkansas on october 27 2010, Was only 27. Weed is the only thing that takes the pain away. it'd be awesome if someone could tell me where to go to get a card or whatever.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 10, 2011)

Texas is not MMJ.

Your friend might have a card, but it ain't from Texas. Or it's a fake. 

Whatever it is, it is not recognized by the state of Texas.

I have not lived in Austin for a while, but I never heard of a legal dispensary there.

What do you need a card for anyway? Fort Worth is full of weed. 

Go Hornfrogs!


----------



## ronnynator (Aug 10, 2011)

yea, its got bud, but my dealers are mostly mexicans with connections to the cartel and thats all reggie. i once bought something called almond joy though, it was AMAZING. Thanks for the info 
And i didnt think that it was legal yet but he ASSURED ME that it was true.


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok, sorry Texas has no MMJ, if it did I'd be a cardholder. But I recently had to leave the state that I love due to this issue. I'm sorry there's nothing there. You can definitely Pm me and we can talk further though, because I used to leave my town to go to yours for the opposite problem as yours. It's not that far and I know people all in your area my area and in between. I now live in a green state.


----------

